# [mail] Archiver ses e-mails (resolu)

## sachielle

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une solution pour archiver mes boîtes mails personnelles. Utilisant Gmail (en principale, mais pas la seule), je n'ai pas très envie de laisser toutes mes conversations uniquement chez eux, et de voir un jour toutes mes données perdue pour je ne sais quelle obscure raison.

Donc, mon objectif : trouver un logiciel qui récupère mes messages automatiquement, à intervalle régulier et ce dans un format pérenne.

Après quelques recherches, il s'avère que la solution majoritairement conseillée sur les forums c'est d'utiliser Thunderbird : cette solution ne me plait pas car non automatisée.

J'ai trouvé quelques informations du côté de fetchmail, mais il a l'air plus prévu pour rapatrier les mails sur un compte local. Peut-être que je n'ai pas bien compris son fonctionnement... Ou qu'il peut être détourné ?

Donc voila, si vous avez des conseils sur quels outils utiliser, quitte a me faire mes propres scripts. Ou des retours, car je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul au monde à chercher à archiver mes mails   :Smile: .

Merci.Last edited by sachielle on Sun Sep 06, 2009 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *sachielle wrote:*   

> Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une solution pour archiver mes boîtes mails personnelles. Utilisant Gmail (en principale, mais pas la seule), je n'ai pas très envie de laisser toutes mes conversations uniquement chez eux, et de voir un jour toutes mes données perdue pour je ne sais quelle obscure raison.

 

C'est une préoccupation plutôt sage  :Wink: .

 *sachielle wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé quelques informations du côté de fetchmail, mais il a l'air plus prévu pour rapatrier les mails sur un compte local. Peut-être que je n'ai pas bien compris son fonctionnement... Ou qu'il peut être détourné ?

 

J'ai fait plus ou moins la même chose il y a quelques mois, dans un autre contexte. Le plus simple c'est fetchmail pour "sortir" tes mails de chez Google, et ensuite procmail si tu veux les re-traiter. Mais rien que fetchmail devrait convenir pour ce que tu souhaite faire (il va stocker tout ça dans un format standard, style mbox).

----------

## sachielle

Merci beaucoup Anigel pour ta réponse.

Alors j'ai eu le temps de jouer un peu avec fetchmail, et il y a encore quelques points qui me gênent :

Tout d'abord, il faut lui adjoindre un smtp et tout un système de mail local, que je n'avais pas encore installé... Et j'avoue que juste pour un petit archivage, ça me dérange un peu de sortir l'artillerie lourde.

D'autre part, si je veux archiver deux boites distinctes (gmail + pro par exemple), il mélange tout dans la même boite locale. J'ai pas eu le temps de creuser procmail par contre, il peut éventuellement corriger ce problème.

Enfin, si j'en crois ce site http://mbrisby.blogspot.com/2007/11/fetchmail-for-gmail.html (je n'ai pas encore testé ce point), fetchmail passe tous les messages récupérés "non lu" à "lu"... Je sens que je vais rater quelques messages si je programme ça de façon totalement automatisée

Bref, c'est une solution que je vais surement utiliser, mais parce que je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux. Je suis franchement surpris qu'il n'existe pas un simple logiciel qui récupère une boite et la stocke dans un répertoire/fichier au choix tout bêtement...

----------

## geekounet

T'as aussi des outils comme imapsync ou offlineimap qui permettre de synchroniser une boite IMAP en local, et donc du coup de faire un backup. Et GMail supporte l'IMAP  :Wink: 

----------

## sachielle

Offlineimap fait exactement ce que je veux.  J'ai enfin une sauvegarde complète et automatisée de ma boite mail  :Cool: .

Bon, il n'y a que l'imap, mais je n'ai pas besoin de pop pour l'instant, donc c'est parfait.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------

